

How I got Censored from Techcrunch: L’Arroseur Arrosé - bbuffone
http://www.bitsandbuzz.com/article/how-i-got-censored-from-techcrunch-larroseur-arrose/

======
htsh
Leaving a comment on T/C is like spinning a roulette wheel. It can be really
frustrating to have comments censored when they are not incendiary or trollish
in any way. What's shocking is that many racist / homophobic / trollish
comments are posted regularly. If you agree with Arrington on one of his
douchy posts about how the NY Times doesn't understand journalism, you can say
whatever you want.

Initially I stopped visiting techcrunch because of the ignnorance and hatred
in the comments for a post Arrington made about a T-shirt company that sold
intentionally offensive and incendiary products. I revisited a few months
later (after I read they reshuffled and hired more reporters). Things were a
little better for a while but Arrington seems to have returned to his
aggressive and argumentative self. I didn't see discussion of it here but
yesterday he went off on the Times and attacked their journalistic integrity
for reporting techcrunch's dubious recent history (see last.fm).

Laporte is right, though, Arrington is a troll. He picks fights with anyone he
can. "What are you gonna do about it" seems to be his attitude about
everything, and when people disagree, he censors their comments from his Bully
pulpit. This is no different from what people like O'Reilly and other right
wing radio hosts do when they cut the microphone of people they do not agree
with.

~~~
jeremychone
Yep, Arrington is the kind of drama.

------
axod
Don't take it personally, they regularly and consistently delete comments that
disagree with them on anything.

~~~
bep
That sounds like a reason to don't visit techcrunch

~~~
fauigerzigerk
To me it sounds like a reason not to have a debate with them on their own site
and not to read other comments there.

~~~
jeremychone
Yes, you are right. I am not going to comment on TechCrunch website anymore,
but use FriendFeed or Twitter. FriendFeed is very nice for this, it gives you
a nice way to have a discussion on the article based on your comment, and to
access all your comments at later stage.

------
vaksel
Whats the point of leaving a comment on techcrunch anyways? Noone actually
reads them, since they are full of spam(i.e. that ______locator guy -
hackernewslocator.com, LOCATE YOUR HACKER NEWS!)

~~~
knightinblue
You gotta give him credit tho. As unbelievably annoying as he can be, he's got
ppl talking about his yet-to-be-launched startup on other sites and whats
more, have his startup's name actually be recognised!

I prefer <http://venturebeat.com/> these days

------
frossie
_Consequently, event and information need to be excessively exaggerated to get
the appropriate attention and emotionally packaged to get the expected
assimilation._

I think this is true, but rather depressing. When you excessively (as in: more
than is warranted) exaggerate to get attention, you might succeed in the short
term but ultimately you just breed cynicism. You also desensitise your
readership - think of it as crying wolf. If your emotion (anger, enthusiasm,
whatever) is always dialed up to 11, what do you do when something actually
important happens?

While the odd rant and rave can be entertaining, I find the cumulative effect
rather draining. When a blog goes that way, I just stop reading it. The more
emotional noise I find, the more I appreciate quite mature reflection.

Also, to comment on the experiment - that blog post should have been more
along the lines of "Arrington is a censoring Nazi" to really investigate
whether excessive exaggeration gets more hits. It was really too reasonable to
prove the point :-)

~~~
jeremychone
Perhaps you are right about the title. I tried, but as said a commenter on my
article, I do not have Michael's sixth sense for drama.

------
chanux
“Moderated comments” is an oxymoron. -Guy Kawazaki

link: <http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/01/the_top_ten_stu.html>

------
billydean
I just assumed this was going to be about the Locator.com guy ...

------
TweedHeads
I am waiting for the day TC is replaced for a better option.

HN could be the one but it needs to leave the YC nest first.

Or fork...

~~~
bep
What about <http://venturebeat.com/> ?

~~~
bbuffone
I like venturebeat.com because they have a lot of articles on out-side-the-box
(Green energy...) companies.

